# Michelle Obama to appear on Stephen Colbert show tonite



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

It should be entertaining to watch her with Stephen...

You can see it live or it will be replayed here:

http://www.comedycentral.com/colbertreport/index.jhtml

You can see him reference it here... as he teases Chris Matthews to all-but-announce a bid for Arlen Specter's Senate seat in 2010.

Don't say you didn't hear it here first! See below!

http://www.politico.com/blogs/bensmith/ ... enate.html


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

i have heard quite enough from the anti american, racist Michelle Obama. i wouldn't waste my time listening to or reading anything she had to say. her and Rev. Wright are soulmates.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

i have heard quite enough from the ...ad to say. her and Rev. Wright are soulmates.

You know what they say about opinions and holes. Everybody has one. That's why this country is so great.

Personally, I look forward to Michelle Obama being our first lady. Barack has closed the gap in Pennsylvania, and he's going to pull it out no matter how much bile the Clinton mafia and right-wing media heads dig up or manufacture.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

"this is the first time in my adult life........blah blah blah......yeah she is a gem and will be really admired if she gets to the white house.....how embarrassing for our country.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

> Barack has closed the gap in Pennsylvania, and he's going to pull it out no matter how much bile the Clinton mafia and right-wing media heads dig up or manufacture.


Pssst, Big Daddy she pulled it out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I was thinking the same thing g/o.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks to both of you for pointing out the obvious. However, Obama is still going to be our next president. If either of you care about the future of this country, you had better hope the same thing.

Now, g/o, don't you have some canned hunts to sell?

Plainsman, don't you have some copying and pasting to do?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Im sorry, but I still fail to see how electing an inexperienced socialist to the head office is going to help this country.

I like my freedoms far to much to even remotely consider tolerating him, much less embracing him. Time will tell, but I truly hope the majority of voters hasnt had the 12 gallons of :koolaid: you seem to have plowed through.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Sorry Big Daddy I don't sell canned hunts, :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't be upset now, we all get a little hoof and mouth on occasions


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Thanks to both of you for pointing out the obvious.


Well of course it was obvious to g/o and I, but it looked like you were having a problem.



> Obama is still going to be our next president.


It looks like the same thing again, that we will have to point out the obvious this fall.  You know BigDaddy Mohammed was able to cross the desert, and because of that everyone thought he was a prophet. I managed 36 years as a federal employee and I am still a conservative. That's more of an accomplishment than crossing a little desert Bigdaddy so you better listen to me now.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Please forgive my cut and paste, but I found this too humorous to pass up:

We in Holland cannot figure out why you are even bothering to hold an election. On one side, you have a ***** who is a lawyer married to a lawyer, and a lawyer who is married to a ***** who is a lawyer. On the other side, you have a true war hero married to a woman with huge boobs and owns a beer distributorship. Is there a contest here?


----------

